# Looking For Metal Handtags For Clothing Line



## imantatum (Jul 4, 2006)

I am looking for a metal handtag similar to this: http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g137/imthaone_7/chillyo.jpg

Can anyone assit.. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wouldn't that be the same thing as a keychain?


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

try these guys.

Clothing Labels - Hangtags

(towards the bottom of the page)


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Wouldn't that be the same thing as a keychain?


Rodney,

Do you where I can get some customized keychains made?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paulo said:


> Rodney,
> 
> Do you where I can get some customized keychains made?


My first step would be to google custom keychains or wholesale keychains and go from there 

I've never had them made, but I've seen dozens of sites that offer the service.


----------

